# Erase Challenge Winner



## Baron (Oct 17, 2011)

The poem with the most votes in this challenge is "_erase by obi_have".  The Laureate title and a one month subscription to FoWF have been added.

Congratulations._


----------



## candid petunia (Oct 17, 2011)

Congrats obi! Well done.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Oct 17, 2011)

A huge congratulations on the win, Obi! :thumbl:


----------



## Nacian (Oct 17, 2011)

congratulations obi!!eaceful:


----------



## feralpen (Oct 17, 2011)

Congrats on a well deserved win. Outstanding poetry from ALL of you.  

fp


----------



## Ghost (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice job, obi. Congrats!


----------



## Prof (Oct 18, 2011)

Good work.


----------



## SamEmilyK (Oct 18, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Oct 18, 2011)

Congrats, Obi! Nicely done.


----------



## aj47 (Oct 19, 2011)

congratulations!  Very much deserving.


----------



## Higurro (Oct 19, 2011)

Congrats, well done!


----------



## obi_have (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank you all. I think this is the first time I've ever won any type of writing contest so I am very ecstatic. The fact that there were so many worthy entries is especially encouraging. Thanks again.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2011)

Congratulations obi!


----------

